# Apt hunting, Bumrungrad H. area



## mudbrain57 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey, can anyone recommend a service/company/persons that assist me in getting a short term apt in the bumrungrad hospital area. March-april-may,,,, or longer.
Thanks


----------

